# Stange Timekeeping



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

I have observed over the last few weeks that my Poljot Traveller chronograph has kept near perfect time-keeping when I am wearing the watch, but when I take it off in the evening it gains around 5-7 minutes overnight (depending on the time I get up in the morning). This is not a problem as it is fine when I wear it, I am just confused as to why this happens.

Interestingly enough I performed an expirement this weekend. when stored in it's box in my sock drawer it gained about 10 minutes. When not in the box it gained about 8, and when just placed on top of a chest a drawers it gained around 7 minutes (this is where it normally resides overnight as I wear it most days at work - unless I am doing some scrabbling around under desks).

Is this common?

Pete


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No this is not common, it is very strange.









I cannot think of any reason why this would happen unless there is a positional error on the balance or if it is placed near a magnetic source when taken off the wrist.


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> I cannot think of any reason why this would happen unless there is a positional error on the balance or if it is placed near a magnetic source when taken off the wrist.


 I thought that might be an issue - hence the experiment in different places, but none of those I tried at the weekend were anywhere near anything magnetic I could think of (except my wife - who whilst she is very attractive is not in the magnetic sense AFAIK)

As I say it is not currently a big issue as it is fine when being worn.

I prefer to subscribe to the view that it is the house ghost doing it to annoy me. It did once steal my keys until I asked it nicely to give them back to me.

Pete


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Hi Pete,

I know BA about watches, but I would agree with Roy from the little experience I have: at one time I had a watch in a drawer every night, and it almost came to a halt during the night. I thought problem with power reserve or something else, I knew even less about watches than I do now. On top of the drawer was a relatively big loudspeaker. When I moved the sound system out of the room, the problem was solved.

I have been looking at buying a Poljot traveller chronograph since May last year. I bought a few watches from Roy since then, but no Poljot. I finally put an order this week-end: I hope it's nothing to do with the design of the watch itself!









I'll let you know if there is anything strange with it when I get it

 ! What model do you have? Picture?


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

I will add a picture tomorrow (work permitting) I have some but just need to blast them across to my work pc. My traveller has two sub dials, I have seen a picture with a third sub dial with 24 hour marker in addition to the seconds and chrono minutes sub dials.

I took an etreme view last night and placed the watch in it's case away from any possible electronic interference (on a bookcase) and that reduced the time gain to about 1 minute.

so maybe mrs pete has some strange magentic gizmo hidden in her drawers (that would explain the faraway look she has most evenings)

Pete


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Now I'm curious. Can you post a picture of mrs pete's faraway look, it might help identify the source of the electro-magnetic disturnbance...? You'd better start checking the contents of those drawers! From 10 minutes to 1, there must be a 10.000W hairdryer, or something else







somewhere lying around! if you keep the watch on a bookcase for a few nights it might come back to more "normal" timekeeping... I don't know if you can have the effects of any strong magnetic field "undone". I think it's possible, but am not sure. Other members will know...

There are 2 different movements in the traveller chronographs. the original 3133, and a modification with a 24h subdial at 6o'clock which is the 31682 if I'm correct. And there must be at least 4 different combinations of dials and hands for each.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Electrical devices in a women's drawers can cause a lot of disturbance.

That infernal buzzing for a start







.


----------

